# PM-1440E-LB used



## srfallsallot (Jul 31, 2020)

I have have been shopping  for a lathe for a long time. I have looked at this lathe from PM new. It has the DROs. This lathe came up in my area. It is listed as being in excellent condition. It has all the original tooling and my include some extra tooling. $3000. It is about 250 miles from home. I have no idea what I am going to do with it I just want it. I have to reconfigure my garage and get ride of a lot of stuff. If I do this right I will still be able to get my 2 vehicles in. I have a recently purchased PM932 with the power down feed and the DROs which I like a lot.  Please talk me out of it.


----------



## mikey (Jul 31, 2020)

$3K is almost 50% off the price of a new lathe. That is a heck of a lathe for not a lot of money. If it is truly in excellent condition then I would jump on it.


----------



## mksj (Jul 31, 2020)

Agree, very nice lathe, 2" spindle bore, at 1800 lbs it is going to be very solid. As long as it is in very good condition, I would go for it.


----------



## ttabbal (Jul 31, 2020)

If I were closer, I would get it. I'd probably end up divorced, worth it.


----------



## Z2V (Jul 31, 2020)

I just talked you out of it. I’m on my way to pick it up! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## shooter123456 (Jul 31, 2020)

srfallsallot said:


> Please talk me out of it.


No.  You jump on that deal or you will regret it for years.


----------



## Nutfarmer (Jul 31, 2020)

You are asking the wrong group. We are certified enablers when it comes to equiment. Hats off to Mr Whoopee and his finds on Craig's list.


----------



## BGHansen (Aug 1, 2020)

srfallsallot said:


> I have have been shopping  for a lathe for a long time. I have looked at this lathe from PM new. It has the DROs. This lathe came up in my area. It is listed as being in excellent condition. It has all the original tooling and my include some extra tooling. $3000. It is about 250 miles from home. I have no idea what I am going to do with it I just want it. I have to reconfigure my garage and get ride of a lot of stuff. If I do this right I will still be able to get my 2 vehicles in. I have a recently purchased PM932 with the power down feed and the DROs which I like a lot.  Please talk me out of it.


If it's as described, it's a very good deal. If you are worried about still fitting 2 cars in the garage, trade one in for one of those "smart cars" like a Chevy Spark. Takes up a little more room than a garden tractor .

Bruce


----------



## Z2V (Aug 1, 2020)

Or you could go vertical


----------



## 7milesup (Aug 1, 2020)

Looks like the lathe was used to turn electric motor armatures and even brake drums.  Hard to tell though if it was just some guys home shop or if it was a business.


----------



## srfallsallot (Aug 1, 2020)

I hesitated. You snooze you loose.


----------



## 7milesup (Aug 1, 2020)

Roh oh.   Tsk tsk.  

Good thing it wasn't 250 miles on the other side of Albuquerque or I would have been on my way.  Only a 20 hour drive.  LOL.


----------



## srfallsallot (Aug 2, 2020)

The other guy backed out. The is mine. I pick it up in 2 weeks. I should have my garage ready for it by then. The gent also has a PM932 with DRO, power down feed,, power cross feed,, power head up/down, and other accessories. Less than 1/2 new. Check Craigs list tell him I sent you.

Which me luck. I still have no idea what I am going todo with it. Maybe machines themselves is the hobby?


----------



## 7milesup (Aug 2, 2020)

Congrats.
Machines themselves, and all the accoutrements that go with them can certainly be a hobby by itself.


----------



## Skowinski (Aug 3, 2020)

Congrats on your find with the lathe, and just in case anyone is interested - the PM932 is sold (not to me, a day late it seems).


----------



## macardoso (Aug 3, 2020)

Congrats and nice deal!


----------

